# Pi



## Adasunshine (Jan 29, 2006)

Just a quick one, has anybody seen this film?

It has been given to me and my partner to watch but I'm just interested to see if anyone has seen it as I've never even heard of it.  If you have seen it what did you think?

Thanks

xx


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 29, 2006)

If it is the same movie that I am thinking of; about a mathematician seeking some 'truth' in the numbers of 'pi' (3.142....... etc)...

I thought it was quite good. A bit on the obsessive side... Decent acting, yeah worth watching.

If its not that same movie, then... No, sorry, cant comment


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 30, 2006)

If it is the same movie as the one Hieroglyph describes I thought it was quite good as well. It's a bit manic but I liked the idea behind it all. Shot in Black and White with some repetitive and almost ritualistic behaviour from the main character makes it sometimes feel like you're watching a rock video. Good fun and thought provoking to boot


----------



## Thunderchild (Jan 30, 2006)

All i remember about it was that I didn't like it.I wish I could go into more detail but i havn't seen it in a while, i think it was something to do with presenting rather mediocre plot twists and information as if they where a major revilations


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry - haven't even had the courtesy to thank you all for your feedback so...

THANK YOU - It's appreciated! 

xx


----------

